# Plant lights at night instead of day



## UnicornStampedes (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello,

Can I have my plant lights on at night instead of day time? Would prefer to have my lighting on during off peak hours and that's around 5pm...


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I do that. Lights come on at 6 and go off at 11 there's nothing wrong with doing that.


----------

